# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Γλυφάδας και περίχωρων [Τετάρτη 20:00 Κεντ. Πλατεία]

## m0rphy

Καιρός να οργανωθούμε να κάνουμε ένα meeting πάλι μπας και συζητήσουμε και το σκηνικό με τις γύρω περιοχές για κανένα μελλοντικό confederation και γενικώς να γνωριστούμε μιας και μπήκανε πολλά νέα άτομα και αυτές τις μέρες οι περισσότεροι από εμάς κάθονται!

Προτείνω για Τρίτη απογευματάκι-βραδάκι μιας που είναι νωρίς και ίσως δεν θα έχουν φύγει κάποιοι.

Για να ακούσω αντιπροτάσεις και συμμετοχές!

Προς το παρών:
m0rphy
sinnonick 
fox* 
indian 
ice 
geeksada 
Dks
Cha0s
Vang1804


*Τετάρτη 20:[email protected] Κεντρική πλατεία Απέναντι από τον Κωτσόβολο!*

----------


## sinonick

μέσα!

----------


## fox*

κι εγώ

----------


## indian

μέσα και εγώ μάγκες...

----------


## ice

μεσα λογικα μεσα και εγω .

----------


## geeksada

Α, ρε γμτ.. Τριτη δε μπορω εκτος και αν γινει μεσημερακι..  ::

----------


## sinonick

δικαιολογίες... η έρχεσαι ή τετάρτη πρωί μπαίνει mac filter  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geeksada

Την πατησαμε δηλαδη!  ::

----------


## m0rphy

Μην το γελάς!!!  ::   ::  Τι ip σου χα δώσειι?!

----------


## geeksada

Χαχαχαχαχα!!
Περα απο την πλακα, Δευτερα βραδακι ή Τεταρτη δε μπορειτε με τιποτα?
Περιπου ποσα ατομα ειναι απο Γλυφαδα?

----------


## m0rphy

Οκ το κρατάμε και για τετάρτη αν ειναι και βλέπουμε απο τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## geeksada

Ναι, αν συμφωνουν ολοι φυσικα!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Μεταφέρθηκε από μένα εδώ.

----------


## Dks

Αν γινεται τεταρτη γιατι τριτη εχω αναπλιρωση μαθηματων στι σχολη 6-9

----------


## Viper

Και εγω ηθελα να ερθω αλλα δουλευω αυτη την εβδομαδα ολο απογευμα απο τις 6 και μετα δηλαδη.

----------


## indian

οκ λογικά και εγώ μέσα για τετάρτη.. με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη..  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μέσα και εγώ!


Φέρτε κάποιος ένα τροφοδοτικό για τον router του Sinonick πριν κλείσει μήνα downnnn  ::

----------


## m0rphy

Nicee! Οπότε λέμε Τετάρτη κατά τις 8 στην κεντρική πλατεία της Γλυφάδας?

sinonick, fox*, ice ???
και λοιποί?  ::   ::  

O sino είπε θα αλλάξει σε cf μπας και παίξει τα 2 τροφοδοτικά που έχει!

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ για Τετάρτη.


Να και κάποιος που με καταλαβαίνει και δεν κάνει meetings την Παρασκευή  ::   ::

----------


## sinonick

μέσα για τετάρτη

----------


## Dks

ok μεσα, αλλα αν γινεται λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα μερος μαι και δεν εχω ερθει σε κανενα μιτινγκ και δεν σας εχω δει και απο κοντα!!

thanks ια τιν κατανοηση  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Οκ για Τετάρτη.
> 
> 
> Να και κάποιος που με καταλαβαίνει και δεν κάνει meetings την Παρασκευή


Γιατί βρε παλιοχαμούραν, εμείς που τα κάνουμε Τετάρτην στον Πειραιάν έχεις έρθει ποτές ?  ::   ::

----------


## m0rphy

up up up 
να το δείτε όλοι!  ::

----------


## geeksada

Οταν λες κεντρικη πλατεια? Στην εκκλησια ας πουμε?

----------


## Cha0s

Απέναντι από τον Κωτσόβολο (έτσι γράφεται;  ::  )

----------


## ice

ougk boys

----------


## sinonick

εκεί που μαζεύονται τα λεωφορεία τέλος πάντων... τι ώρα;

----------


## m0rphy

up και τέλος! 20:00 στο γνωστό μέρος! Δείτε το πρώτο ποστ! 
Τα λέμος εκεί κινητά έχουμε και βρισκόμαστε!

----------


## george_d

Τολη νεους δεχεστε???

----------


## m0rphy

Όλοι χωράνε!!  ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Εγω θα ερθω μονο αν παμε στα frabucks να κατσουμε  ::

----------

